

For $50 you can have a personal portrait via FaceTime - ajg1977
http://mashable.com/2010/07/17/facetime-portraits/

======
mahmud
Or just send them a photo of yourself.

~~~
pg
Actually a portraitist could do more with this than with a photo. When someone
works from a photo, what you tend to get is that photo, reproduced in paint.
You can usually tell when a portrait is done from a photo because the subject
has the sort of fleeting facial expression people wear only briefly in
photographs. You could probably avoid that working from video, and get
something more like you'd get if someone sat for you in person.

~~~
kirubakaran
In that case, sending the portraitist a 3 minute video would be better? They
could loop it until they are done.

Doing it asynchronously seems to be so advantageous. Can it not be done
without sacrificing quality?

~~~
slantyyz
Yes, but there is a catch. If you do a video yourself, it may not show much of
your personality. A good artist (or photographer) can get more out of a person
through face to face verbal communication.

So Diy video, ok, face time, better, recorded videoconference, best.

------
BigZaphod
I work with David. He has hundreds of people wanting portraits now. There's no
way it's going to stay $50. Supply and demand. :)

